

Uber Engineering's Great Data Migration: Project Mezzanine - myhrvold
https://eng.uber.com/mezzanine-migration/

======
kcaher
Nice engineering work. I am wondering if it is ok to use HBase instead of
MySQL to store the JSON-blob. In this way, it might be easier to operate the
'persistent' layer, without 'splitting each MySQL server in two' for load
balance.

------
huiluan
Great Uber!

------
tekknolagi
Great to see this!

